# Ice Armor Mittens



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I agree with my elder....I always bring four pairs for various needs. They don't take up much space or add additional weight. Once your gloves are wet those additional pairs are worth their weight in gold. I also don't think they were designed to stick your hand into the water while wearing them.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess I am luckly because my hand don't get cold very easy. If I wear gloves at all I have one pair of light weight jersey gloves and another pair of the lined jersey gloves. My wife got me a pair of the ice armor casuals for Christmas and I used them on the ice the other day with wind chill below zero. These were very warm and even when coming off the ice my hands were almost sweating. They are not the ones that are waterproof. I will not go on the ice with only one pair of gloves as you never know what will happen


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Scout 2 said:


> I guess I am luckly because my hand don't get cold very easy. If I wear gloves at all I have one pair of light weight jersey gloves and another pair of the lined jersey gloves. My wife got me a pair of the ice armor casuals for Christmas and I used them on the ice the other day with wind chill below zero. These were very warm and even when coming off the ice my hands were almost sweating. They are not the ones that are waterproof. I will not go on the ice with only one pair of gloves as you never know what will happen


I used to be like that with not needing gloves until this diabetic thing started in my old age. I'm still trying to adapt a bit and these gloves may still work out.
What I find is if I can keep my hands warms I'm okay, but if they get cold they get cold real fast and turn into blocks of ice and I have a real harm time warming them back up. This is were I'm disappointed in these gloves being no better then a cheap pair.


----------

